# Two steps forward, one step back (Gaggia Classic)



## karucifer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey All,

So as I've written in other threads, I've been trying to perfect my shots for about 5 months now with varying degrees of success.

Initially I was using a Hario Skerton ceramic burr grinder (hand) with Formula 6 beans and after 6/8 weeks was producing consistent good-tasting shots. I was happy.

Problem was that grinding 30g+ of beans in the Hario each morning while I run around preparing for work is just time I couldn't commit, so after some research and discussion elsewhere on these forums I bought the Iberital MC2 (without doser).

Adjusting the MC2 has been equally tricky, after I got rid of the pressurized basket for a normal 2-shot things were better, but when the grinds were approaching what I could make with the hario (albeit more consistent) the machine would choke.

Now I'm extracting shots but it's pretty hit-and-miss, nowhere near as good as I was managing at one time with the hand grinder. Extraction 15 seconds at most and shots are still bitter.

Can anyone advise on where/how I should be looking first to tackle this?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

15 second extraction is way too fast, this indicates the grind needs to be finer.

How many turns of the dial are you away from choking the machine? (which you indicate you have done previously)

Its difficult to tell whats happening without seeing your shot making routine, perhaps you could post a video showing the portafilter filling, tamp, extraction


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep making a few small turns of the adjustment wheel. Also make sure you are putting some pressure on the beans so that they do not jump around the hopper making the grind inconsistent.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm with guys here, when you first get the MC2 it's set somewhere in the middle in terms of grind. It takes a fair few turns to get near the fineness of grind required for espresso.

My advice is to turn the knob CW a couple of full turns at a time until your choking when pulling the shot, then back off half a turn at a time until you hit your sweet spot. Even when you've got it right small adjustments will be need to be constantly made as the beans get older etc.

You'll get there in the end, I promise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have a set of kitchen scales?

If so, weigh the portafilter, grind, tamp and weigh again.

This will give you the amount of coffee you are using

What is this figure?

The Iberital MC2 is a good pairing for the Gaggia Classic so I'm very confident you'll get there very soon

With a 15 second extraction you'll need to go much finer (about 20 turns of the knob)


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

When my MC2 was new i found I had to keep adjusting it to get the required extraction time.


----------



## karucifer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey all,

Quick update of sorts.

I had replaced the pressurised basket Gaggia ship with the Classic with a 2-shot from Happy Donkey, guessing it's not a Gaggia original and I've found that I need as much as 19g of ground beans to fill it and produce a decent solid puck at the end.

Is the extraction time meant to be from the moment the machine is on? Or from when the first expresso lands in the shot glass (1oz)? After going for a finer grind and filling the basket so that when it's tamped the top edge of my tamper is level with the top of the basket it's 9 seconds before espresso lands in the glass and 44(!) seconds before it's at the white marking line (I'm using this glass specifically)

I've been trying to measure the coffee I'm using by weighing two hits from the MC2 and it typically takes all of it to fill the basket so that when it's tamped it's at the line I mention above and produces a 'firm' puck.

I'm curious if I'm tamping with the right degree of force, do dynametric tampers help any in mastering this?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok so it looks like you've gone from one extreme to the other. 19g is about right for a double shot of a average density bean. Assuming your not tamping with the entire weight of your body behind the tamp I'd say your grind is now a little too fine. Is it clumping? if so back it off a couple of turns on the grinder.

You should be aiming for 2 oz of espresso in 25 to 30 seconds from the moment you hit the switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Ok so it looks like you've gone from one extreme to the other. 19g is about right for a double shot of a average density bean. Assuming your not tamping with the entire weight of your body behind the tamp I'd say your grind is now a little too fine. Is it clumping? if so back it off a couple of turns on the grinder.
> 
> You should be aiming for 2 oz of espresso in 25 to 30 seconds from the moment you hit the switch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldnt it be 25 from the second the first drops extract?????


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

No 25 - 30 seconds from the moment you throw the switch and begin the pull because although it looks like nothing is happening the portafilter is filling with water and building pressure before you see anything. In other words the brewing process has begun before you see anything in the cup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Andy is correct. Flick the switch and time from there. It can be a bit frustrating to begin with but you'll soon get the hang of it.


----------

